# Possible first time royal breeder.



## Rolls (Apr 7, 2018)

I didn't know if I should put this in breeding or genetics, anyway, I've kept exotics for quite a long time, various lizards, inverts and snakes as well as fish, mostly rescues, I'd like to breed something mostly for the experience, and because I don't want to breed an animal that I cannot sell, such as normal morph corn snakes or my geckos, as I feel too many amateur reptile keepers do this thinking they will make a bit of cash when in reality they flood the market with animals and when they cannot sell release or worse, I've decided I'd like to breed my blue eyed lucy royal when she's old enough, I've been looking into the genetics a bit and I have this question, she's a blue eyed lucy possible enchi I think, if I bought a male banana het pied would I be able to get enchi pied, banana pied or some Lucy's or have I gotten this completely wrong and I'll get some other morph?


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Firstly, I am by no means an expert when it comes to Royal Python genetics but some things from the information you have provided, to consider. 

How was you Blue Eyed Leucistic produced? I mean what morphs were her parents? There are various combinations (such as Mojave x Lesser or Lesser x Butter or Mojave x Butter) that could have produced her.

In terms of how these traits are passed down genetically, you would need another one of these morphs to produce more Blue Eyed Leucistics - so to purchase a Banana Het. Pied would not yield this in the first generation. 

It is worth remembering that Pied is a Recessive Trait so again you would need another animal carrying the Pied gene either visually or in the Het. form, to produce another Pied. 

Nowadays there is a wealth of information available on the internet and I would suggest you consider doing more research to determine what you want to achieve from breeding and before purchasing a mate for your BEL. 

Something else I would like to add into the mix is that in my experience, it is not the breeder producing a handful of clutches per year that is saturating the market it is those breeders churning out thousands of babies each year. 

As an example, for a small scale breeder the pinnacle of a particular season could be for example, a Super Pastel. He or she has 'invested' several years of love, care and attention on growing on animals purchased as youngsters, to a point where they are old enough to breed - any Super Pastels produced would surely be very highly regarded and appreciated and would most likely be kept. Only if he / she were lucky enough to produce several Super Pastels would there be any for sale. On the flip side you have the larger scale breeders who produce 100s of young each year, in this instance they may produce 10-20 Super Pastels but instead of being appreciated these animals are unwanted by-products of other projects. As such all these Super Pastels are offered for sale and thus the market is flooded and the price of the Super Pastel drops to almost give away price so much so that the 'value' of the morph so highly regarded by the small scale breeder, is almost worthless and means there is no room for the small scale breeder to sell his 1 or 2 surplus Super Pastels. 

For this very reason ALWAYS produce what you like - regardless of the market value or the current trend and be prepared to hold onto them for 6 months + if needs be. Value and respect your animals beyond any financial gain and stick to your prices. I have given away animals for free to people I know will appreciate the individual and will offer optimum care.

Bringing new life into this world comes with great responsibility. 



Rolls said:


> I didn't know if I should put this in breeding or genetics, anyway, I've kept exotics for quite a long time, various lizards, inverts and snakes as well as fish, mostly rescues, I'd like to breed something mostly for the experience, and because I don't want to breed an animal that I cannot sell, such as normal morph corn snakes or my geckos, as I feel too many amateur reptile keepers do this thinking they will make a bit of cash when in reality they flood the market with animals and when they cannot sell release or worse, I've decided I'd like to breed my blue eyed lucy royal when she's old enough, I've been looking into the genetics a bit and I have this question, she's a blue eyed lucy possible enchi I think, if I bought a male banana het pied would I be able to get enchi pied, banana pied or some Lucy's or have I gotten this completely wrong and I'll get some other morph?


----------



## Rolls (Apr 7, 2018)

Ah yeah I realise this and to be honest there is a large possibilty I will keep some of the babies as I'm pretty sure I'll be pleased with myself haha, the main reason I'd get a banana is because I love the morph and first and foremost he would be a pet, like I said I'd like to do it for the experience but I was curious what to expect, I will look to see how she was produced as I have the info somewhere, thanks for the help.


----------



## Rolls (Apr 7, 2018)

So after taking your advice and looking into it a bit further I have realised I was a bit stupid haha, I believe my girl to be lesser/mojave, obviously meaning to get some bel babies I'd have to have one of these traits in the male, I still love the bananas tho so I will be looking at those predominantly, I would like to hear what others would breed with a bel if they were going to or possibly with some sort of banana male if I happen to get another female in the future, thank you.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

If these are the morphs you like don't waste you money on something else 'just because', what about a Banana Mojave or Banana Lesser?


----------



## Rolls (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah that's what I've been looking at, to be honest I like pretty much all morphs haha, they're great snakes with awesome little personalities.


----------



## Joel116 (Jun 1, 2018)

the cool thing about the leucistic morphs is its a super co- domiant so all the babys will be what ever morphs are in that leucistic eg lesser, mojave ect. so no normals, so with a banana het pied the babys will be lesser, mojave, banana mojave, lesser mojave. and they all will have a 50% chance of being pied so they will be 50% poss het. still some nice royals. also with the banana morph becuse the mutation is on the chromosmes that determine sex, 90% of the baby bananas will be male and therefor all baby that aren't bannab will be female. this why female bananas are rare and much more expensive. this does get much more complcated but i can't be asked to get in to detail but female bananas baby have 90% banana females. hope that helps. i thinks its good tho as you won't produce normals. best of luck, any other qustions feel free to ask i've been breeding them for a few years now and have kept them for several.


----------



## Joel116 (Jun 1, 2018)

Joel116 said:


> the cool thing about the leucistic morphs is its a super co- domiant so all the babys will be what ever morphs are in that leucistic eg lesser, mojave ect. so no normals, so with a banana het pied the babys will be lesser, mojave, banana mojave, lesser mojave. and they all will have a 50% chance of being pied so they will be 50% poss het. still some nice royals. also with the banana morph becuse the mutation is on the chromosmes that determine sex, 90% of the baby bananas will be male and therefor all baby that aren't bannab will be female. this why female bananas are rare and much more expensive. this does get much more complcated but i can't be asked to get in to detail but female bananas baby have 90% banana females. hope that helps. i thinks its good tho as you won't produce normals. best of luck, any other qustions feel free to ask i've been breeding them for a few years now and have kept them for several.


*not mojave lesser
i meant to say banana lesser


----------



## Joel116 (Jun 1, 2018)

Joel116 said:


> the cool thing about the leucistic morphs is its a super co- domiant so all the babys will be what ever morphs are in that leucistic eg lesser, mojave ect. so no normals, so with a banana het pied the babys will be lesser, mojave, banana mojave, lesser mojave. and they all will have a 50% chance of being pied so they will be 50% poss het. still some nice royals. also with the banana morph becuse the mutation is on the chromosmes that determine sex, 90% of the baby bananas will be male and therefor all baby that aren't bannab will be female. this why female bananas are rare and much more expensive. this does get much more complcated but i can't be asked to get in to detail but female bananas baby have 90% banana females. hope that helps. i thinks its good tho as you won't produce normals. best of luck, any other qustions feel free to ask i've been breeding them for a few years now and have kept them for several.


also i meant 50% chance of being het pied. lol i should of read it before i posted it.


----------

